

Ask HN: CSS gradient hacks - are they worth it? - fiaz

I came across this site the other day, and really liked the results:<p>http://www.designdetector.com/demos/css-gradients-demo-3.php<p>I was wondering if any designers out there could shed some light on whether or not this has any advantages over images.
======
ZeroGravitas
No. This is a neat hack but is so narrowly applicable it's not worth bothering
about for most folks.

You ask designers for input but I think it's an engineering choice to use
simple and straightforward technologies you (and colleagues) fully understand
rather than meddling with neat hacks, particularly if you're deploying out to
the user browsers, which is a quagmire even if you're not getting too fancy.

Of course if you're in an environment where images are impossible/banned for
whatever reason (and you can't use proper CSS gradients) then this technique
could make you look like a magician, but I can't think of such a situation
off-hand.

------
symbiotic
This website: <http://dostuffright.com/> does something similar with the drop
shadow. Kinda neat.

------
dxjones
The subtle gradients on mediatemple.com are good example of gradients done
right.

